

Why do people hate their jobs? - elaineo
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2013/04/why-do-people-hate-their-jobs/

======
doug4hn
It pays to have experience with hostile work environments where harassment and
threats is an issue before you start work. If you get stuck in one of these,
try to learn from it and make the best of it. Had lots of friends who accepted
a job where they were thrust immediately into the "hot seat". It's an aspect
of a job that they don't really teach in school.

